# Clear Bra???



## KURT (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm Thinking Of Getting A Clear Bra But I'm Wondering What They Look Like On. I Can't Tell From The Pics I See. Will They Hold Up To Cold Weather? I Live In South Dakota. If Anyone Has Any Info I Would Be Delighted To Hear About It.

Thanks Kurt


----------



## RICKGTO (Mar 25, 2006)

I have seen several here in Miami (not exactly cold) and you don't really notice then. When the car is dirty though dirt builds on the edge and you can see where it ends. My only concern, which I have not seen yet, is how the paint looks when you take it off. I was told though that if you take it off really carefully and follow directions there should not be a problem.


----------



## GTOtbird (Mar 4, 2006)

I still think wearing a bra all the time is like wearing a condom all the time--just in case.


I just put a bra on my cars for the long trips and night trips to keep the bug juice from eating into the paint.


----------



## #1judge (Mar 24, 2006)

KURT said:


> I'm Thinking Of Getting A Clear Bra But I'm Wondering What They Look Like On. I Can't Tell From The Pics I See. Will They Hold Up To Cold Weather? I Live In South Dakota. If Anyone Has Any Info I Would Be Delighted To Hear About It.
> 
> Thanks Kurt


i have a clear bra on mine can u tell?


----------



## 04stangkiller (Jun 6, 2006)

cant tell at all really like it. #1judge where did you get your strips at i have the same exact ones on my yellow 04 and the one on the left side on my trunk is peeling up. any ideas on what to do?


----------



## KURT (Jul 9, 2006)

It Look Good From What I Can See. Do You Have A Sun Roof? If So Please Tell Me About It.

Kurt


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

Clear bra on ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com/Genuine-Dolce-G...8QQihZ004QQcategoryZ91278QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## goatballs (Sep 18, 2005)

Would that one keep your goat's front bumpers from bouncing Baywatch-style?


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

KURT said:


> I'm Thinking Of Getting A Clear Bra But I'm Wondering What They Look Like On. I Can't Tell From The Pics I See. Will They Hold Up To Cold Weather? I Live In South Dakota. If Anyone Has Any Info I Would Be Delighted To Hear About It.
> 
> Thanks Kurt


Kurt, I lived in Wyoming for 20 years. I had two cars with clear bras. This was the 3M production. Cold did not affect them. It saved the front hood of one car. Worth the investment.


----------



## LaPuzza (Jul 13, 2005)

I've got the same 3M material for an Ipod cover. The thing isn't quite invisible, but it makes up for it in being bulletproof.


----------



## #1judge (Mar 24, 2006)

04stangkiller said:


> cant tell at all really like it. #1judge where did you get your strips at i have the same exact ones on my yellow 04 and the one on the left side on my trunk is peeling up. any ideas on what to do?


i had mine installed by autotrim design in appleton wi ,they also did the invisigard, not sure on how to correct ur problem but im sure they would.autotrimdesign.com hope that helps


----------

